# how can I stud my golden retriever



## loflynn1 (Dec 31, 2009)

We have a male pedigree golden retriever that we really want to have a puppy from, unfortunately we don't know anyone involved in breeding so we have no idea where to start? any advice?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

First of all is he KC reg does he meet the bred standards and have you had all the health tests done on him like hip dysplasia,elbow dysplasia,to cataracts,and some minor concerns such as entropion,distchiasis,trichiasis,subvalvular aortic stenosis,Osteochondritis Dissecans,various allergies,the dreaded von Willebrand's diseaseand cardiomyopathy.Occasionally seen are gastric torsion, epilepsy, progressive retinal atrophy and osteosarcoma. These are all things to consider before you even put him to a bitch


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Offering your dog at stud - Pet Encyclopedia


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

loflynn1 said:


> We have a male pedigree golden retriever that we really want to have a puppy from, unfortunately we don't know anyone involved in breeding so we have no idea where to start? any advice?


The best advice that I can give you if you are so delighted with your dog is to go back to his breeder (if they are ethical and knowledgeable, ie do all the necessary health checks, don't overbreed, obey a club's code of ethics etc) and so if they are breeding from related stock.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I ask you a few questions about him

1. Is he registered if so has he any endorsements that you will need lifted.

2. How old is he and have you had his hips/elbows scored and his eyes tested.

3. Have you contacted his breeder or spoken to anyone that can tell you how well he conforms to breed standard.

4. What is his temperament like.

5. If you find someone who wants to use him at stud, are you able to handle a stud dog and all that he becomes after.


----------



## loflynn1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll just point out again that I have checked back at the thread. unfortunately only two people posted constructive information.


----------



## loflynn1 (Dec 31, 2009)

tashi said:


> Can I ask you a few questions about him
> 
> 1. Is he registered if so has he any endorsements that you will need lifted.
> 
> ...


He is registered with KC since we got him as a pup, but I'm not sure what you mean by endorsements? as I said, I'm completely new to all this.

we haven't had any tests done on him yet but after the 1st response on this thread that will be my first stop. he's 9 years old, 10 this coming year.

his temperament is fantastic which is why we really want to have a puppy out of him.

from the description of breed standard on the KC website he conforms very well but his breeder lives in kerry and we live in galway so who else would be able to tell us how well he conforms?

as for using him at stud, we probably only want 1 litter just to be able to have a pup from him.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I personally wouldnt breed from a dog of that age for the 1st time? if I had a stud dog he would have been retired by that age. usually if your dog has proven itself in the show ring, has passed all relevant health tests, is a good example of the breed, people will contact YOU asking to use him in a breeding, I would be VERY wary of someone allowing a bitch to be bred with your dog at this stage, without the testing/proving he is a good example of the breed etc, because I would say they are just breeding for the sake of it and out to make money,and a breeder of this caliber is not one I would want to be associated with. rather than breeding from him, why not contact the breeder to see if they have a pup of the same lines, remember if you do breed him you are not guaranteed to get a carbon copy of your boy, because half the pups gene will come from the bitch, and you may not be made aware if she has any temperment/health issues. edited to add, endorsements are what his breeder may have attached to his registration papers, which means if he did sire any pups(at this age chances are reduced for varying reasons) they will not be able to be registered with the KC(In other words was placed to protect the dog from being bred from, because he may be PET quality)

Mo


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

loflynn1 said:


> He is registered with KC since we got him as a pup, but I'm not sure what you mean by endorsements? as I said, I'm completely new to all this.
> 
> we haven't had any tests done on him yet but after the 1st response on this thread that will be my first stop. he's 9 years old, 10 this coming year.
> 
> ...


Being totally honest at his age it wouldnt be fair to put him through the health testing, they have to sedate them to x-ray them and I would think twice about putting him under anaesthetic at his age !! I wouldnt take the risk of loosing him for the sake of having a puppy, he could also have a very low sperm count now so again will be a lot of cost for perhaps no puppys,.

A lot of people will not use a dog of that age unless he is a proven sire anyway. I have a stud boy here who I have just retired and he is younger than him and has been used since he was a young lad.

Enjoy him, go back to the person who bred him and see if they have any pups with the same lines


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to agree with the others such as Mo & Tashi, he's too old to go through all the tests, just enjoy your dog & if you want another young dog do some research, you may be able to find another GR through a breed rescue or a good breeder to buy one from


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tashi said:


> Being totally honest at his age it wouldnt be fair to put him through the health testing, they have to sedate them to x-ray them and I would think twice about putting him under anaesthetic at his age !! I wouldnt take the risk of loosing him for the sake of having a puppy, he could also have a very low sperm count now so again will be a lot of cost for perhaps no puppys,.
> 
> A lot of people will not use a dog of that age unless he is a proven sire anyway. I have a stud boy here who I have just retired and he is younger than him and has been used since he was a young lad.
> 
> Enjoy him, go back to the person who bred him and see if they have any pups with the same lines


Brilliant advice, rep on its way!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

loflynn1 said:


> We have a male pedigree golden retriever that we really want to have a puppy from, unfortunately we don't know anyone involved in breeding so we have no idea where to start? any advice?


i wouldn't bother hes never been used and that age its not worth the hastle. what he hasn't had he wont miss!!.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would personally castrate him before he gets too old for routine anaesthetic operations. It will prevent testicular cancer and if he does get it in a few years (if he isn't castrated soon), he would have to undergo anaesthetic which is risky in elderly animals.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If I had a dog his age the only time he would be have a GA is for any necessary operations not for health tests just to use him for 1 litter to get a pup by him.
As others have said contact his breeder and ask if she has or is planning any litters bred on his lines.

One of my stud dogs never threw a puppy that was like him (whippets vary greatly in markings and colouring) but I gave his grandson to a friend she used him on her bitch and produced a pup that is the double of him. He is the origonal studs great grandson so it took 3 generations before we had another like the stud.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for what i said lastnight. I don't no anything about breeding either. But i think i know what you mean you'd like you dog to live on in another,I feel like that with my dog's they're still all young though. I've made the choice not to breed, Can't you as Tashi said get another pup from the breeder. I have heard it can really change a dog if you use it as a stud. what ever you do good luck


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think many people want a "clone" of their wonderful dog and unfortunately it is unlikely to happen. Better to go and see some pups already born and evaluate the one that is most like your dog in looks and temperament.

The fact that you do not own the bitch may lead you also into heart-ache, the bitches owner may want to keep the pup that you want for herself.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I think many people want a "clone" of their wonderful dog and unfortunately it is unlikely to happen. Better to go and see some pups already born and evaluate the one that is most like your dog in looks and temperament.
> 
> The fact that you do not own the bitch may lead you also into heart-ache, the bitches owner may want to keep the pup that you want for herself.


A lot of people have the pick of the litter instead of stud fee.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> A lot of people have the pick of the litter instead of stud fee.


Yes I realise that, but what I meant was that if the OP had the bitch too,. then he/she would have a lot more control of the pups.
The bitches owner could renege at any time on any deal made as regards who gets which pup.

However of course owning and breeding from a bitch also has its downsides.

I would advice like Tashi, to go looking for suitable pups, if a pup is what the OP wants.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Yes I realise that, but what I meant was that if the OP had the bitch too,. then he/she would have a lot more control of the pups.
> The bitches owner could renege at any time on any deal made as regards who gets which pup.
> 
> However of course owning and breeding from a bitch also has its downsides.
> ...


Yeah i'd go with Tash


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> A lot of people have the pick of the litter instead of stud fee


Actually, very few owners of good stud dogs do this - it tends to be byb and people breeding from their pets that do. There would be no reason for the owner of a good stud to take pick of the litter - they would want the very best bitch in order to want to keep a pup.

Have to agree with what has been said - he is too old to put through the process of health testing and no owner of a good bitch would use an unproven, dog of that age anyway, so you would end up with questionable bitch owners approaching you. If you want a puppy a much better way would be either to go back to your breeder and get a pup from his lines or look for a puppy elsewhere with similar breeding. As he is kc registered this shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Actually, very few owners of good stud dogs do this - it tends to be byb and people breeding from their pets that do. There would be no reason for the owner of a good stud to take pick of the litter - they would want the very best bitch in order to want to keep a pup.
> 
> Have to agree with what has been said - he is too old to put through the process of health testing and no owner of a good bitch would use an unproven, dog of that age anyway, so you would end up with questionable bitch owners approaching you. If you want a puppy a much better way would be either to go back to your breeder and get a pup from his lines or look for a puppy elsewhere with similar breeding. As he is kc registered this shouldn't be too difficult.


I disagree it happen quite a lot in the working dog world to have the pick of the litter. And not everyone who breed's there pet's are byb's. some breeder have the pick of the litter for future breeding don't they


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Badger's Mum said:


> I disagree it happen quite a lot in the working dog world to have the pick of the litter. And not everyone who breed's there pet's are byb's. some breeder have the pick of the litter for future breeding don't they


Yes they do, I have mainly dogs and when I want a younger one if a quality bitch comes to my boy then I ask for pick of dogs, more often than not breeder wants to keep pick of bitches anyway and this is how I have now got the 4th generation from the best dog I have ever owned, although my mums bitches lines go back further again


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> some breeder have the pick of the litter for future breeding don't they


They do indeed 

Rupert's breeder has his grandma, his Mum and his half sister. Mum was breeder's pick of the litter from grandma, and half sister was pick of the litter from one of Mum's litters.

She intended to breed from the sister at some point (Mum is now 8) who is now about 3. Not sure whether she will breed from her or not, but that was her intention when keeping pick of the litter.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> Actually, very few owners of good stud dogs do this - it tends to be byb and people breeding from their pets that do. There would be no reason for the owner of a good stud to take pick of the litter - they would want the very best bitch in order to want to keep a pup.
> 
> Have to agree with what has been said - he is too old to put through the process of health testing and no owner of a good bitch would use an unproven, dog of that age anyway, so you would end up with questionable bitch owners approaching you. If you want a puppy a much better way would be either to go back to your breeder and get a pup from his lines or look for a puppy elsewhere with similar breeding. As he is kc registered this shouldn't be too difficult.


The owner of the stud we are using on Freyja is having pick of the litter and they are definitly not BYB. They actually phoned me and offered me the use of the stud.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I disagree it happen quite a lot in the working dog world to have the pick of the litter. And not everyone who breed's there pet's are byb's. some breeder have the pick of the litter for future breeding don't they


Mine are working gundogs too - a stud owner who may have a dozen or so people use their dog will not take a pup from each litter - they may if a really good bitch comes to them, but generally speaking, they will have their own breeding plans and have an idea which direction they want to take their own line.

I didn't actually say that everyone who breeds from their pets are byb - I said byb AND people breeding from their pets...



> I have mainly dogs and when I want a younger one if a quality bitch comes to my boy then I ask for pick of dogs, more often than not breeder wants to keep pick of bitches anyway and this is how I have now got the 4th generation from the best dog I have ever owned, although my mums bitches lines go back further again


Yes - but do you have one from most bitches that come? - as you said, IF it is a quality bitch you will, but I'll bet it's not most of the time ... I too have been asked for a pup for stud fee, although I won't do it - the stud owner can have pick of the dog puppies but I pay the fee and they buy the puppy. That's just me though, and I digress. My point was that they stud owner is going to be choosy which litter they take a pup from and the majority of bitches that come to a stud, while nice enough, won't necessarily be what the stud owner is looking for to continue their lines.

Edited to add - OK my apologies - I've just read back what I've written and should clarify that I didn't mean few stud owners do it.... more that stud owners of good dogs rarely do it.... in all the matings that their stud is used it will only be the very best, or if particular lines they want are there. Hope that makes more sense


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> Yes they do, I have mainly dogs and when I want a younger one if a quality bitch comes to my boy then I ask for pick of dogs, more often than not breeder wants to keep pick of bitches anyway and this is how I have now got the 4th generation from the best dog I have ever owned, although my mums bitches lines go back further again


I thought that's what they did, I know Misty dad's owner wanted the pick of the litter, But his picky who he stud's too if that's the right way to say it. I love it cos mine's turned out the best at working.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Mine are working gundogs too - a stud owner who may have a dozen or so people use their dog will not take a pup from each litter - they may if a really good bitch comes to them, but generally speaking, they will have their own breeding plans and have an idea which direction they want to take their own line.
> 
> I didn't actually say that everyone who breeds from their pets are byb - I said byb AND people breeding from their pets...
> 
> Yes - but do you have one from most bitches that come? - as you said, IF it is a quality bitch you will, but I'll bet it's not most of the time ... I too have been asked for a pup for stud fee, although I won't do it - the stud owner can have pick of the dog puppies but I pay the fee and they buy the puppy. That's just me though, and I digress. My point was that they stud owner is going to be choosy which litter they take a pup from and the majority of bitches that come to a stud, while nice enough, won't necessarily be what the stud owner is looking for to continue their lines.


I really no chuff all about breeding so i'm bowing out of this. what gundog's do you have?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rocco33 said:


> Mine are working gundogs too - a stud owner who may have a dozen or so people use their dog will not take a pup from each litter - they may if a really good bitch comes to them, but generally speaking, they will have their own breeding plans and have an idea which direction they want to take their own line.
> 
> I didn't actually say that everyone who breeds from their pets are byb - I said byb AND people breeding from their pets...
> 
> Yes - but do you have one from most bitches that come? - as you said, IF it is a quality bitch you will, but I'll bet it's not most of the time ... I too have been asked for a pup for stud fee, although I won't do it - the stud owner can have pick of the dog puppies but I pay the fee and they buy the puppy. That's just me though, and I digress. My point was that they stud owner is going to be choosy which litter they take a pup from and the majority of bitches that come to a stud, while nice enough, won't necessarily be what the stud owner is looking for to continue their lines.


No I havent taken one from each bitch, I have stated that WHEN I want a younger dog and a QUALITY bitch and from this I now have 2 generations still with me one is 9 and retired and the pup is 6 months but is out of the older dogs daughter as the bitch I wanted a pup out of, unfortunately the owner has been very ill for some time and didnt breed so hence I skipped a generation


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> No I havent taken one from each bitch, I have stated that WHEN I want a younger dog and a QUALITY bitch and from this I now have 2 generations still with me one is 9 and retired and the pup is 6 months but is out of the older dogs daughter as the bitch I wanted a pup out of, unfortunately the owner has been very ill for some time and didnt breed so hence I skipped a generation


Sorry, have just edited my post to clarify what I meant (hopefully). I guess what I really meant is that - of all the matings that a good stud will do, few will actually result in a pup in lieu of stud fee.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest you bred from a dog of that age for the same reasons given by others - it's not fair to put him under a G/A just for health testing at his age. 9 is fairly elderly for a goldie (as it is for most dogs) and decent bitch owners definately wouldn't want to use an older, unproven male.

Breeding just because you want one of his puppies is also not the right reason to breed imo. You will get more than one puppy out of this. I don't know much about Goldens but many breeds can produce 10+ puppies per litter (many of the gundog breeds i've known have always produced large litters) so there will need to be a waiting list of at least double the expected number of pups to be fairly sure that the pups will all find homes.

At his age (and I don't mean to sound harsh) I think breeding is more trouble than it's worth and could be detrimental to his health. Like other people have said, go back to the breeder you bought him from and see if they have any pups avaliable.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> what gundog's dohave you ?


I have labs. Just to clarify as I think I worded it badly, a friend has several dogs at stud including two FTCH. Of all the matings that take place throughout the year, it is rare that they will take a pup from a bitch that comes to them rather than the norm. Firstly, they would end up with far more dogs than they can cope with and secondly, they will only pick the very best bitches to keep a pup from. Hope that makes sense - will read through my post before pressing post next time ;-)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

rocco. you had labs for long???


----------

